# Whitetail Backstraps



## ryanvan4 (Dec 26, 2012)

I just got a smoker for Christmas (cajun injector electric). Im looking to smoke some deer back straps this weekend and wondering what the best way and temp to cook them to? Also what is the best marinade or rub to give them that extra flavor. Thanks


----------



## pops6927 (Dec 26, 2012)

Depends on how you like your back straps. I usually go to 140 internal for a medium to medium rare cut. I normally just use salt pepper and garlic powder but if you have any rub you like, feel free to use that.


----------



## ryanvan4 (Dec 26, 2012)

Do you wrap them in bacon? I have read on some other sites to do that and some don't.


----------



## loock28 (Dec 26, 2012)

I made a whitetail backstrap a month ago in my mes30 and it wasn't the greatest for flavor then I butterflied and grilled one and it was super tasty. Im no help on telling what works but looking to pick up pointers on this issue


----------



## pineywoods (Dec 26, 2012)

Personally I'd recommend a marinade of either MoJo or Dale's the other thing I have done is wrap in bacon. I take mine to about 135-138 internal then foil wrap when they come out of the smoker and the temp will raise another 5-8 degrees usually


----------



## ldrus (Dec 26, 2012)

Im with pops I just use S&P & garlic, I feel you do need to wrap in bacon or they will be dry if your smoking them . And I go a little higher on IT 150


----------



## toby bryant (Jan 18, 2013)

I usually don't smoke backstrap, I love venison roast in the smoker. If you put salt, pepper, and garlic on the backstrap and sear on all sides over high heat(700°) on your charcoal grill then move to indirect heat and cook to IT of 140°.  Rest and slice on a bias, you won't be disappointed!


----------



## zombiekiller (Feb 1, 2013)

Do what Toby said but reverse it.


----------



## smoke happens (Feb 1, 2013)

I don't smoke backstrap, season and grill OR season and pan fry in bacon grease. Medium rare, slice on bias.

I treat it the same way I treat filet mignon, so if you cook it the same way you do that you should be ok. I don't marinade or smoke ribeyes or filet mignon so I don't do it to backstrap.

Good luck!


----------



## stillsmokin (Feb 1, 2013)

If you want a real treat, try your backstrap this way. Cut the backstrap into 2" thick pieces. Make your own marinade. I use 1/2 cup soysauce, 1/2 cup worcesteshire, garlic, black pepper, and any other spices you like. I add some crushed fresh ginger. Marinate in the fridge for at least 24 hours. Remove the pieces and wrap each in a strip of bacon, just like a filet mignon. Grill as you would a steak. Don't overcook, just till the bacon is done. Have experimented with this one for years. When I serve this to friends, they always ask where they can buy them! They always come out fork tender.


----------

